# Get bit outdoors - labor day! Save 15% & free shipping!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Labor Day!! 

Enjoy 15% OFF orders over $100 

AND 

Free Shipping on orders over $150!

Coupon Code: LABORDAY

CLICK HERE TO SEE FULL SALES FLYER!
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/H...id=vyuMeJCj0gA


----------

